# Midwife



## Polaris (Dec 20, 2018)

Midwifery has predominantly always been a female profession, but it has become more popular for males to become midwives nowadays. Would you as a female be comfortable with having a midwife of the opposite gender?

Edit; Sorry, I meant, "midwives" not, "females"


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 21, 2018)

Well,  I think so. My current gyn ob is a woman,  and I love her,  but if I would need a new one I think I would care more for good doctors than gender. I have had mammographies by men and it isn't uncomfortable. It is more about health after all so I don't think I would feel more uncomfortable if it's a man instead of a woman.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 22, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Midwifery has predominantly always been a female profession, but it has become more popular for males to become midwives nowadays. Would you as a female be comfortable with having a midwife of the opposite gender?
> 
> Edit; Sorry, I meant, "midwives" not, "females"



Guys have looked at my vagina before so this shouldnt be any different.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 23, 2018)

A female friend of mines has had both males and females check her baby cannon in the past. She doesn't seem to care if it's either as long as they know what they're doing.

She does feel like some of the males are a little too interested sometimes though.


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2018)

I've never heard of one


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 23, 2018)

Jim said:


> I've never heard of one



What rock do you live under?


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> What rock do you live under?


I've lived in a bomb shelter my whole life
j/k


----------



## nobody (Dec 23, 2018)

I never heard about this either.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## nobody (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm just being real.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 23, 2018)

Nurses are all crazy.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 29, 2018)

As long as the guys can manage seeing that spawn of sa...i mean bundle of joy shooting out of that orifice then i don't see why not.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2018)

Jim said:


> I've lived in a bomb shelter my whole life
> j/k


I'm not so sure you're kidding.


----------



## Sak (Dec 31, 2018)

I wouldn’t mind as long as they know what they’re doing. It’s an intense experience so it has to be the right person.


----------



## lacey (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah, no. I don't even like female doctors having to see my privates lmao.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 1, 2019)

Selena said:


> Yeah, no. I don't even like female doctors having to see my privates lmao.


Same, I would be uncomfortable with any stranger looking at my private parts, but yes, a straight male being the one to do it would make it especially uncomfortable.


----------



## lacey (Jan 1, 2019)

I would have a problem even with a gay man.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2019)

i would like gordon freeman to be my halfwife


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2019)

Azure Ihrat said:


> i would like gordon freeman to be my halfwife


is that supposed to be a pun abou the game halflife?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2019)

Jim said:


> is that supposed to be a pun abou the game halflife?


it's supposed to be a pun about how you've DEFINITELY killed someone, Jim.


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2019)

Azure Ihrat said:


> it's supposed to be a pun about how you've DEFINITELY killed someone, Jim.


But I'm normal.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 2, 2019)

Jim said:


> But I'm normal.


I cannot dislike this post enough


----------



## WT (Jan 2, 2019)

No - generally I believe only females should be midwives.

When it comes to sexual health for men and women, I would only prioritise someones competence over their sex when their job has significant influence over the wellbeing of the patient. 

For example, I would set the criteria on competence when referring to an ObGyn because they save lives or prevent significant damage.

Midwifery is a support role - they don't perform life saving surgeries and the degree of skill required is significant less than ObGyn. As a support role, it makes sense that women should do it because they are more understanding (generally) of the softer support aspects of the role because they may have gone through it themselves. Besides, when it comes to support, women feel more comfortable with women.


----------

